# R34 GTR Vspec II - BSB



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

She is about to come home with a new look and some new parts. Thought I would do a quick gallery of how she was


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Photos are not showing bro!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes i fffffffking know!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Its a C U N.... Tea party this is.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Well sod doing that again. arse ache. 


Anyway... wooosha.... here she "was"


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Now that's just pornography at its best that.

I'll be back in a mo just having a sex wee :chuckle:


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunning vehicle you have there.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Some "over 40s with jugs" Just for Nick.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Bloody hell you are killing me with this. What else you got?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Money Shot coming up


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Tomei?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Nur. Brand new from Nissan. Original manufacturer's tag.

Now on its way to the USA 

From my personal searching (cue Matty jumping in here and telling the world how they can get 10 a day forever) I cannot find another crate Nur for sale since 2005.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

What did it sell for? Surely was worth holding onto for a bit longer?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Had to agree to non-disclosure. It sold as you would expect it to sell given the apparent lack of other options. 

Today I saw a white Nur with 9k KM on the clock sell in Japan for 110k GBP. Any owner spending that much would have this as a spare in a second. Where would you find another one? 

Yeah you could buy a Tomei (still waiting for N1 blocks) or Fine Spec but that's not the point. The Nur came with Nur.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow. Kudos dude. Great little buy there


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks mate. Honestly it was an example of risk and reward.

Lot of money to wire to a total stranger. At least when you buy a car you have some sort of come back. 

It could have very easily turned into a huge cry into a large vat of beer. I took the risk. It paid off.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

GTRSTILL said:


> Had to agree to non-disclosure. It sold as you would expect it to sell given the apparent lack of other options.
> 
> Today I saw a white Nur with 9k KM on the clock sell in Japan for 110k GBP. Any owner spending that much would have this as a spare in a second. Where would you find another one?
> 
> Yeah you could buy a Tomei (still waiting for N1 blocks) or Fine Spec but that's not the point. The Nur came with Nur.


Hi G - are you sure the Nur today with 9000km was white?


As there is a millennium jade V Spec II NUR at auction, 9600km, starting price is 14.8 Million Yen / £110K Japan !!!!

:runaway:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I.am.Sully said:


> Hi G - are you sure the Nur today with 9000km was white?
> 
> 
> As there is a millennium jade V Spec II NUR at auction, 9600km, starting price is 14.8 Million Yen / £110K Japan !!!!
> ...


Pretty sure it was White. Was notified of it by Global Auto


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

It's not white its jade


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

You are absolutely right. It is jade.

http://page10.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/m174029259

Its a shame that my car is cleaner underneath  LOL

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/360794-my-bsb-vsii-9.html

Nick, yours will be after Xmas.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Can't see any pics?


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Chou said:


> Can't see any pics?


Nope


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

I.am.Sully said:


> *starting price* is 14.8 Million Yen / £110K Japan !!!!


 What's all that about? :nervous: 

I know they're rare and that but.....


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

GTRSTILL said:


> You are absolutely right. It is jade.
> 
> ??????R34GT-R V-SPEV2Nur???????????9600KM? - ????!
> 
> ...


stunning

love the plate


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks for all kind words.


----------



## Pulse_82 (Sep 13, 2015)

Mate, unless I've turned Stevie Wonder all of a sudden, I can't see images?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Wont render on mobiles for some reason. Works fine on desktop


----------



## Pulse_82 (Sep 13, 2015)

GTRSTILL said:


> Wont render on mobiles for some reason. Works fine on desktop


Strange - I'm on a desktop and it's not loading.


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm on desktop too and the pics aren't working


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

How strange. Works on mine. Let me try from Firefox to see if its linked to Chrome.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Pictures show on Chrome only. How weird.


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

GTRSTILL said:


> Pictures show on Chrome only. How weird.


I'm on chrome mate and I can't see them either.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

works?


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm on Chrome too, yes that works


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Need the Admins to tinker with my original post. Looks like the URL is changed by Google.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Maybe it's an iPad thing?

I can't few anything on my iPad on this thread


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I give up. Its a load of pictures of a Blue Car with white wheels.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Such a clean example. Very nice!


----------



## xxIXVIxx (Sep 7, 2016)

I cannot see the photos... but wondering if you are interested in selling the OEM bonnet?


----------



## Pulse_82 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm on Chrome, desktop and can't view unfortunately.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I can't see Jack - I'm sure it's stunning though! Lol.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

hate my life


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

GTRSTILL said:


> hate my life



I see that


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Beautiful car!! By the way i cant see any of the pics


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Just got some updated pictures....

Billet RB26 block



Prototype GT-SS GTIII turbos from HKS

[IMG]

Custom Naprec Big Throttle Body Kit

[IMG]

Custom MCR Down-Pipes and Full Titanium Exhaust

[IMG]

Mine's Carbon boot spoiler and Mirrors 

[IMG]

Nismo Carbon Air Intake pipes "my fav"

[IMG]

Spare Nismo Fine Spec (just to store on this stand until I decide what to do with it)

[IMG]

Enjoy


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

No pics :runaway:


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Where are your pics stored? Can you access them through a clean web browser? If you use google-drive or something like that perhaps you have to be logged on to a Google-account to see the pictures. That's why there are those that can see the pics but not us that use tapatalk.


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't see any of the images either,

I had the same problem a while back, lost pages of images and nearly gave up on my thread, it only started when I updated to windows ten, for some reason google images changed and the URL info went from 2 lines to about ten, never worked properly since, ended up going over to photo bucket which is the slowest thing ever at times, though paying the £7 a year to get rid of the adverts helps a bit, on another note I went on to the GTROC a while back to update my thread on there, which used to be a copy of the one on here, and it was full of thumb nails of other peoples cars, loads of them, not been back since.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

this thread is so tantalising


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

You could use Google Picasa and upload the pics there, and then take the links and ad to the thread. Really easy and quick as you can use a software that you can install on your computer so you don't have to use some kind of crappy webinterface.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I've found the picture, here's what we've been waiting for


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Pictures from the weekend

20161113_152425 by GTR Still, on Flickr


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

20161113_151339 by GTR Still, on Flickr


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

edited_20161113_150312 by GTR Still, on Flickr


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

GTRSTILL said:


> Pictures from the weekend
> 
> 20161113_152425 by GTR Still, on Flickr


Oh yes - superb!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks amazing, good choice on the colour of the wheels


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Jags said:


> That looks amazing, good choice on the colour of the wheels


I had the strut brace painted to match the body and rim colour...

received_10153836129471581 by GTR Still, on Flickr


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

VCAM

14273503_10153714603921581_2010721989_o by GTR Still, on Flickr


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I still have the LMGT4s

12144649_546122322202651_6645084794528545014_n by GTR Still, on Flickr

10534624_546122195535997_4315202661504033007_n by GTR Still, on Flickr


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks stunning :clap:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Top choice on the colour scheme. You and FoxR34 should get together some time and have your cars photographed, they're like twins when they have the LMGT4's


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought that earlier. Sister cars right except isnt Fox's a VSPEC or is it a VSII

Friend of mine took this, had his arm right in my face from the back seat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zdHXc3g6Hk


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

GTRSTILL said:


> I thought that earlier. Sister cars right except isnt Fox's a VSPEC or is it a VSII


Hi mate , mine is a non Vspec :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Lets arrange a shoot.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks fantastic! 

Do you have an R35 too?


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah that sounds cool. Would probably be spring time next year buddy as I am taking her off the road at the end of the month , waiting for my slot at Zealous around April time .

A shoot sounds cool though and will see if I can bring my pal along with the drone . Also , have a cheeky peak at your car mate , as it does look amazing .


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!

I need to share that last post.


----------



## In71ce (Aug 16, 2015)

Great looking car!


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks great GTRSTILL :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I think it looks shit!

You may as well just donate it to me and drive the 35 Alex 

Just Kidding - Still the cleanest 34 and awesome spec!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

looks stunning pal,


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

GTRSTILL said:


> 10534624_546122195535997_4315202661504033007_n by GTR Still, on Flickr


What tail lights do you have? 

Looks like the amber indicator isn't standard spec..


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Nismo


----------

